# Esquema potencia Sansui-a60 a80



## gonza123_quilmes (Abr 22, 2009)

Hola gente del foro, estoy reparando una pòtencia sansui a-60 quisiera saber si alguien tiene el diagrama ya que el que cosigo en la red es el del a-80 aunque figura como el a-60 no es igual y me diferencia en muchas cosas    , y sino que etapa de potencia me recomiendan para aprovechar la etapa de pre y transformador, el mismo es de 30 + 30 en alterna por 4A. desde ya gracias


----------



## tandilero (Nov 22, 2010)

Tuviste suerte? A mi me paso lo mismo, hace 2 años que comencé a arreglarlo, y tuve el mismo problema, no corresponde el diagrama con lo que me encuentro en la realidad. Ahora quería retomar la reparación. 
Saludos


----------



## pandacba (Nov 24, 2010)

podes subir algunas fotos tando de fuera como de la parte interior, porque creo tener ese esquema, tengo muchisimos de sanui, asi lo cotejo y subo el que corresponde


----------



## fdesergio (Nov 24, 2010)

Revisa aver si este, este esta solo como A-60, chauuuuuuuu

Aca la otra parte, Recorde que fue bien dificil encontrarlo pero bueno, espero te sirva, chauuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Agucasta (Nov 25, 2010)

Sergio, serías tan amable se subir de nuevo el esquema del Sansui s-60 en un solo .rar? porque no me dejea juntar las dos partes.. Gracias!


----------



## fdesergio (Nov 25, 2010)

Segun lei el tamaño maximo de adjuntos en pdf es 2M, aca lo intento, aca lo recorte, le quite las pistas de la placa (creo no son necesarias) chuuuuuuuuuuu

PD: avisenme si es el que necesitan y si sale ok, chauuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## xavirom (Dic 16, 2010)

Fdsergio, el manual que subiste es de un Pioneer A60, lo que pidieron es un Sansui A60


----------



## fdesergio (Dic 16, 2010)

xavirom dijo:


> Fdsergio, el manual que subiste es de un Pioneer A60, lo que pidieron es un Sansui A60



Tenes razo, buscare aver si tengo el correcto, chauuuuu


----------



## Barry Lyndon (Dic 16, 2010)

tandilero dijo:


> Tuviste suerte? A mi me paso lo mismo, hace 2 años que comencé a arreglarlo, y tuve el mismo problema, no corresponde el diagrama con lo que me encuentro en la realidad. Ahora quería retomar la reparación.
> Saludos


 Hola Tandilero y Gonza,en la sgte.pagina figura vuestro manual:
http://www.hifiengine.com/manuals/sansui/a-60.shtml


----------



## fdesergio (Dic 16, 2010)

Aca va, chauuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## xavirom (Dic 17, 2010)

> Hola Tandilero y Gonza,en la sgte.pagina figura vuestro manual:
> [URL="http://www.hifiengine.com/manuals/sansui/a-60.shtml"]http://www.hifiengine.com/manuals/sansui/a-60.shtml[/URL]


 
Este es el manual que se encuentra fácilmente en internet, pero lamentablemente no coincide con el amplificador en sí como dicen al principio del post.


----------



## fdesergio (Dic 17, 2010)

xavirom dijo:


> Este es el manual que se encuentra fácilmente en internet, pero lamentablemente no coincide con el amplificador en sí como dicen al principio del post.


  Podes subir una fot del equipo en cuestion? asi trato de ayudarte, chauuuuuuuu


----------



## xavirom (Dic 17, 2010)

En mi caso tuvo una reparación en un canal, ahora voló el otro, no tiene faltantes, ya reparé el canal volado pero suena medio distorsionado y no es por distorsión por cruce, no tuve tiempo de investigar que sucede, subo unas fotos porque veo que a mucha gente le pasa lo mismo con este amplificador y el supuesto manual de servicio, y de paso para mi gusto es bastante berreta, no podés poner un pre-set para el bias totalmente abierto de esos bien baratos que se ensucian y/o oxidan y bueno ya vemos lo que posteriormente pasa, no hay protección de CC en la salida, limitador de corriente, fusible, etc., pero bueno eso es otra discusión.


----------



## pakox (Mar 19, 2011)

Hola a todos el el foro!!!
Permitanme presentarme,soy aficionado a la electronica e inmejorable aspirante a tecnico calificado,desde hace rato que hacia visitas por aqui pero solo como visitante,hasta que di con esta seccion de audio en la que el asunto era el sansui A-60 y sus distintas fallas e inconvenientes para su reparacion,mi interes hacia este aparato se debe a que yo tambien poseo uno, que me obsequiaron cuando comenzaba el curso de radio y tv en la escuela OHM de Lanus,talvez alguien del foro la conoce.
A ver las buenisimas fotografias del aparato en cuestion y la buenisima onda y voluntad de los participantes del tema,fue que decidi postear otra vez sobre esto,no estoy seguro de la posibilidad de reabrir un asunto ya pasado hace varios meses,si es asi pido disculpas sobre el caso,de lo contrario hago efectivo el hecho de abusar de vuestra amabilidad y solicitar encarecidamente fotos del chasis del A-60,pero del lado de las soldaduras,necesito esto porque he decidido restaurarlo como a una reliquia,y este ejemplar por lo visto ya paso por varias manos y esta muy maltratado,muchos puentes por pistas levantadas ,etc.Asi que con un poco de suerte
enprendere el desafio de revivirlo,desde ya muchisimas gracias a quien pueda ayudarme.


----------



## AntonioAA (Mar 31, 2011)

Hola pakox :
De casualidad caigo aqui buscando diagramas , ya que tengo 2 de estas bonitas bestias . Funcionan de maravilla desde el '80 que los compré.
Estoy queriendo sacar una salida para hacer biamplificacion .He fracasado porque los tonos estan incluidos en la realimentacion y crea conflicto ( de impedancias supongo )
Ahora estoy por desarmar uno de ellos y le saco fotos .


----------



## pakox (Abr 1, 2011)

Mas que estimado AntonioAA,ojala logre expresarte de alguna forma la gratitud y la buenisima sensacion que me produjo tu respuesta,porque la verdad,ya estaba un poco desilusionado,realmente tengo ganas de restaurarlo y oir ese sonido genial que proporcionan estos equipos,y mas placer aun si el esfuerzo y dedicacion es de uno,asi que desde ya muchisimas gracias por ayudarme.
P.D:me gustaria,si no  es mucha molestia por supuesto,una explicacion mas o menos sobre el tema biamplificacion,sinceramente me interesa, aunque no sea realmente un entendido en la materia,mis conocimientos son muy basicos.


----------



## AntonioAA (Abr 2, 2011)

la cosa es sencilla y te la resumo dentro de lo que da este espacio: Los parlantes suelen tener mucha diferencia de rendimiento , sabes que por ejemplo los graves , segun la frecuencia de corte, pueden absorber el 60% de la potencia ( o mas ) , los divisores de frecuencia pasivos tienen muchos "errores" y ademas si haces bien un divisor de graves, la bobina puede pesar algunos Kg y costar una fortuna.
Por lo tanto , dado que el costo de una etapa amplificadora no es tan elevada , y tambien es mas facil hacer un crossover electronico , es que se usa bi o tri amplificacion , es decir luego de pasar la señal por el crossover ... soy claro?

Entra a esta pagina que es muy ilustrativa:
http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/pcpfiles.html

Ahi fue que empece a leer sobre esto. Espero te sirva ... ya vienen las fotos.

PD: yo hice un circuito de un crossover con filtro de Linkwitz-Riley de 24 dB/octava que encontre por ahi , por ahora lo adapte a 2 vias , pero el circuito tiene 3 .

Lo publiqué aca:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/diseno-pcb-filtro-activo-linkwitz-riley-23807/


----------



## pandacba (Abr 2, 2011)

una aclaración, un divisor de frecuencias, con el diseño adecuado, no tiene errores? podes aclarar a que le llamas errores? te lo dijo porque he visto y tengo gráficas de muchos divisores de 2, de 3 y 4 vias de 6dB, de 12dB,24dB, etc echos con barredor y ploteado en escal logaritmica y alli no hay errores.....

La biamplificación o tri amplifcación no se utiliza por una cuestión de costes, absolutamente nada que ver más alla que esa pueda ser tu realidad....

La biamplificación se utiliza por lo siguiene, un amplificador y su palante asociado estan sometido a reproducir señasles que van desde los 20hz a los 20khz, como la mezcla da por resultado una señal muy compleja, donde se pierden algunos matices, se recurre a los cross over, siendo lo ideal los de tres vias, asi hay un reproductor de bajos, otro de medios, y otros de altos, con lo cual la imagen audidiva tiene más nititidez y profundidad, hacercandose más a al sonido real.... pero hay un problema si bien ahora cada parlante reproduce solo una porción de la banda de audio, todavia el amplificador esta forzado a lidiar con la banda completa, por eso se ideo ya en tiempos de las válvulas el hacer lo siguiente que fue el primer paso.... 
Los estudios del sonido y su caracteistica demostraron que los sondido a partir de los 300-400hz, no se distingue su dirección, es decir de donde proceden y sus señales grabadas en estereofonia no tienen diferencias, por lo tanto se hizo un filtro para que el amplifiacador estero amplifique desde los 300hz hacia arriba en esterofonia y se suma la señal derecha e izquierda por debajo de los 300hz y se amplifican en un solo canal, llamado canal central....

Lo que produce ese sistema depende pura y esclusivamente del programa reproducido y su variedad de matices musicales.

Personalmente asisti a un ensay realizado con un amplificador existente de 35W por canal y un canal central de 50W diseñado en base a un STK050 y el correspondiente crossover electrónico.
Para el ensayo nada mejor que música clásica, para ello se utilizo un disco que contenia la Overtura 1812 Opus 49 de Chaikosvki http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Obertura_1812

Este obra fue procesada digitalmente(aún el CD no habia nacido pero ya se trabaja sobre procesado ditital) y luego grabado en un disco de vinilo.

En el disco echo por el proceso tradicional, contrastado con el procesado digitalmente podia verse importantes diferencias, esta obra, reprent la resitencia rusa al avance de naólén, por lo tanto representa una batalla, en la obra con los istrumentos se representan cañoazos, en el disco procesado digitalmeente esas partes estaban muy marcadas hasta el punto de dudar si la pua seria capaz de atravesar aquellos verdaderos "pozos" en el zurco, se utilizo una pua y capsula que requerian menos de 1/2 gramo de presión sobre el disco en una bandeja de muy buena calidad.....

Escuchar eso fue como estar casi escuchando la orquesta en vivo, mientras todos estaban atentos al momento clase, cuando llego el atronador ruido que salio de ese parlantes que era de supensión acustica fue sencillamente atronador, era un estallido real, ese mismo disco pasado sin el canal central, se escuchaba mejor que el clásico pero se perdia mucho, lo cual llevo a hacer una prueba con triamplificación y la diferencia totalmente abismal....

Pero ojo, una cadena de sonido no es mejor que el peor de sus componentes, son necesarioa que cada parte de la cadena tenta la calidad adecuada si no se desvitual el propósito, al igual que el progrma, si solo se escuha música que esta basao en  sonidos de baja frecuencia, hacer cualquiera de estso sistema es un veradero desperdicio de tiempo y dinero


----------



## AntonioAA (Abr 3, 2011)

Estimado Panda: 
-Primero que todo , dije que "la explicaba cortita" dado que el hilo era por otra cosa, o sea esto es un "Off Topic" ....
- Todos los divisores de cualquier tipo tienen DISTORSION ...sorry por lo de "errores"... pero afortunadamente el oido humano es muy facil de engañar y muy subjetivo a la vez.
- Conozco la Obertura 1812...
- Coincido con vos en que para "empezar a hablar" de audio y apreciación musical hay que escuchar muchas horas una sinfonica...( soy tan viejo como vos! )
- En el tema audio han pasado distintas epocas con diversas "modas" , cuando yo era chico todo pasaba por los Agudos...los "eruditos" ponian bocinas sobre tweeters y el sonido era tremendamente latoso... ahora han descubierto los subwoofers y  pareciera que si no te tiembla el estomago no sirve....Coincido que el objetivo es escuchar lo mas ajustado a la realidad posible , si bien con la musica electronica se pierde el sentido de "realidad" sin dejar de ser por ello Musica...
- Me crie escuchando vinilos y aun tengo una linda coleccion y dos bandejas en perfecto estado, pero el CD sin ser perfecto me hizo muy feliz por su falta de complicaciones.

Por ultimo , sin animo de pelearme con vos, el concepto de bi/tri amplificacion no tiene tanto que ver con la mezcla de los canales de graves como con la division electronica contra la pasiva de la señal que ES MAS EFICIENTE ( menos distorsion , mayor pendiente , mayor facilidad de ajuste )


----------



## pandacba (Abr 3, 2011)

La últiam parte deberiamos conversar un poco sobre ello pero lo haremos en otro sitio para no entorpecer el hilo,
Me gusta dialogar sobre estos temas, como en tu caso que tenes una vasta expereincia, y "discutir" es decir intercambiar opiniones que pueden llegar a ser conincidentes y muy diferentes sin tener que por ello pelearnos..
Un cordial saludo, ya tendremso ocasión de explayarnos sobre este y otros temas


----------



## AntonioAA (Abr 3, 2011)

Cuando y donde quieras!
Esto tema nos une, no nos separa!! 
Viva el foro ( lo descubri solo hace unos meses )


----------



## pakox (Abr 3, 2011)

gracias muchachos!!!
mas que interesante el tema,muchas veces escuche o lei sobre crossover y lo relacionaba con un dispositivo para efectos de guitarra electrica,la otra novedad para mi es la pasion que puede desatar un tema relacionado a la electronica,me parece genial,puede percibirse el nivel profesional y cultura musical de ambos,esto describe muy bien al foro,ahora visitare el sitio sugerido.


----------



## AntonioAA (Abr 17, 2011)

pakox : mando fotos del ampli como me pediste







Si queres mas , saque otras , avisame y pasame un privado con tu mail.... son enormes


----------



## pakox (Abr 17, 2011)

buenisssima!!! la foto,inmejorable,increible la calidad  de la imagen¿que resolucion es?puede apreciarse que esta 100% original,te agradeceria una ultima, del lado de los componentes para cotejar que se reemplazo en el mio,ya mismo empiezo a desarmarlo,con esta foto creo que e exito esta asegurado,gracias!!! antonioaa,si me permitis el atrevimiento ya te considero un amigazo!!!,en cuanto al mensaje privado segun entendi se necesitan 25 mensajes como minimo para poder enviarlo,y hasta ahora solo publique 3.


----------



## AntonioAA (Abr 17, 2011)

Ni intenté del ladol componentes porque esta bastante tiznados por los años que tienen encima... no se ve NADA.... 
Las otras que tengo tienen mas detalle y tengo un primer plano del pre , por si te interesa, las saque con una camara de 12 Mpixel, la achique un poco para poder subirla ...


----------



## AntonioAA (Abr 19, 2011)

Si te interesa algun componente en particular, decime cual y trato de limpiarlo .


----------



## pakox (Abr 19, 2011)

entiendo perfectamente ,un simple calculo delatarian unos 30 años del ampli, supongo,y eso no es poco. Ya casi esta totalmente desguazado,le tomare unas fotos para que veas de Que se trata mi epopeya,la seccion que esta mas deteriorada es la de los presets creo que invirtiendo la imagen que subiste seria el derecho,pero si es complicado,no te preocupes,ya es demasiado considerado de tu parte,disculpame si soy reiterativo,pero no puedo evitar agradecerte una vez mas.


----------



## AntonioAA (Abr 20, 2011)

A un amigo se le quemo un A80 .... estuvo con 2 colegas distintos y le costo mucho hacerlo andar . No es por desilusionarte , pero tomalo con calma....


----------



## AntonioAA (Abr 23, 2011)

Van fotitos desde arriba... el foco me jugo malas pasadas.Espero sirvan


----------



## pakox (Abr 25, 2011)

Que tal Antonio!!
las fotos son como un documento invaluable para mi,creo que ya mereces bastante  credito  por tu valiosa ayuda,ya tengo aislado lo que seria el mainboard y con mucha calma(por suerte soy un virtuoso de la paciencia),ya estoy desoldando los capacitores,si te interesa te mantengo al tanto de los avances,confio en que saldra funcionando,supongo que lo mas jodido sera el ajuste de bias,cuando llegue el momento te envio un S.O.S!!!


----------



## AntonioAA (Abr 26, 2011)

Me alegro que te sirva! Por supuesto contame como te va...


----------



## Juan Pardon (Ago 10, 2011)

Saludos a todos!!!  Soy Juan Carlos (Lima) y como muchos soy un aficionado en busca del diagrama esquemático del SANSUI A-60, esto a razón que poseo uno por más de 20 años y es mi engreído por su extraordinaria calidad de respuesta.
   He leído a lo largo de esta página la intensión de Bi o Tri amplificar con la base del SANSUI A-60; pues si entendí bien, permítanme decir que varios años atrás mi A-60 trabaja con Tres POWER SANSUI adicionales en paralelo -Solo puedo decir I M P R E S I O N A N T E - pero el A-60 (al cual he trabajado su sistema logrando una potencia superior a la del A-80 cuidando y conservando su especial calidad de respuesta), aún no equilibra el poder de los otros POWER SANSUI, motivo por el cual busco su diagrama esquemático a fin de conocer con EXACTITUD los VOLTAJES de trabajo en todas las etapas del circuito y así poder MAXIMIZAR la potencia generada.
   Permítanme mencionar que el resto de componentes que conforman mi equipo los he integrado tratando de lograr Potencia con la Máxima Calidad, procesando el sonido con dos ecualizadores gráficos, uno paramétrico, un reverberador-expansor y ocho columnas de sonido; todo esto de marcas de primera línea y calidad (solo esto en la etapa del control del sonido) y como alguien en este foro dijo a bien, "Hay que cuidar que todos los componentes jueguen con gran calidad para que se mantenga esta y basta con que una pieza no lo sea y se echa a perder todo el sonido", sobre todo tratándose de equipos "VINTAGE" que son muy difíciles de conseguir en la actualidad, pero son los mejores!!!
   Lo irónico de todo esto, en mi experiencia, es que mi componente más sencillo (el SANSUI A-60) es el pilar de todos los componentes restantes y es una suerte que lo haya conseguido ya que lo escogí específicamente y fue el inicio del proyecto de contar con un equipo de sonido que -Modestia aparte- cuenta con una IMPRESIONANTE CALIDAD DE RESPUESTA y una ESPECTACULAR POTENCIA de sonido "DOMESTICO" que asciende a unos 800watts RMS aprox. con NADA o casi-NADA de DISTORSION para así poder escuchar música dentro de parámetros y  gran elasticidad en las curvas de sonido que normalmente es muy difícil de lograr con equipos con un solo amplificador .
   Agradecido de antemano por cualquier ayuda y presto a colaborar sobre el tema -"SANSUI A-60"- de este foro, me despido hasta una próxima oportunidad.


----------



## AntonioAA (Ago 10, 2011)

Juan:
Hay varios lugares que ofrecen diagrama del A-60 y son TODOS el mismo , y en realidad es el del A-80 el que se consigue.
Por otra parte , no es lo mismo bi-amplificar que lo que vos haces , que es aumentar la potencia. 
Lo primero se usa para equilibrar mejor las respuestas de la parte de graves, que necesita mas potencia con la de medios/agudos ...
El esquema del sansui tiene una realimentacion que llega desde la salida hasta poco despues del control de volumen, dejando los tonos dentro de ese lazo.
La unica manera que he visto hasta ahora para hacer una entrada a la etapa de potencia , es cortando en el punto medio del potenciometro de volumen....
Te imaginas que sus 45+45W utilizados solo para frecuencias de 200-300 Hz en adelante son MUY IMPRESIONANTES . En mi caso tengo otro amplificador Clase D de 200w para graves.
Es un hermoso amplificador , y eso que era de la linea BARATA de Sansui en aquellos tiempos....
Por ejemplo le falta un retardo de conexion de parlantes al encendido.


----------



## Juan Pardon (Ago 11, 2011)

Saludos Antonio!!!
   Antes de continuar con el tema y aún en busca del Diagrama Esquemático del SANSUI A-60, debo agradecerte la atención.
   Quisiera terminar de entender el tema; …acaso te refieres al hecho de amplificar por separado los bajos, medios y/o agudos??? …como se suele hacer en el caso de audio automotriz??? (Esto se hace con crossovers electrónicos)
   De ser ese el caso, NO es lo que tengo o como lo he conectado mi equipo. Considero –y es esta mi opinión personal- que en el caso del Audio Doméstico, son las columnas de sonido las que se encargan de discriminar y balancear este, siendo los Crossovers (PASIVOS) los que realizan los cortes de frecuencia específica de acuerdo a la especificación técnica de los altavoces que conforman la caja de sonido; …como alguien alguna vez me dijo, “¿Por qué no usaba una caja pasa-banda para los bajos?” …pues yo le dije que no tenía sentido ya que con un par de cajas JBL lograba reproducir el bajo a mi antojo.
   Considero también que al poder disponer de varios POWER (los cuales puedo encender independientemente para cada par de cajas acústicas) se puede lograr la intensidad en la frecuencia deseada, en mi caso logro reproducir frecuencias a escala muy baja, que más que oírse se siente en la vibración de la ropa o el cabello, sin que esto signifique un ensordecedor volumen; sobre los medios y agudos se da el mismo caso.
   En tu caso, no sé si fue esa tu intensión –si entendí bien- al instalar otro Power para bajos; de ser así tu instalación y no como la mía, permíteme sugerirte, si tienes el tiempo y los componentes a la mano, que pruebes como te resulta mi fórmula, ya que al no esforzar la respuesta de potencia de los amplificadores, estos te brindan su mayor calidad, y en conjunto la potencia siempre te satisfará.
   Respecto a este último comentario, si es de interés para alguno de los Foristas, yo tome la señal de la etapa previa antes de entrar a la etapa de poder, comportándose el Sansui A-60 como pre-amplificador para los demás Power Sansui; y debo agregar que la señal no produce ruido y es perfecta en el sentido que ninguno de los Power incluido el propio del Sansui A-60 necesita atenuar la entrada ya que todos llegan a sus picos al mismo tiempo, solo diferenciándose por la potencia de cada uno, razón por la que solo uso POWERS SANSUI; en el caso de otra marca de Powers, habría que probar que sucede!!!
   Me despido a la espera de cualquier colaboración en mi búsqueda y muy agradecido por la atención, con el compromiso –si es de interés para alguien- de ubicar el punto exacto en la tarjeta del circuito para que se diviertan como Yo sin ningún riesgo de dañar sus SANSUI A-60; y como siempre digo “en el caso de los COMPONENTES de audio, TODO SE PUEDE CONECTAR… y SIEMPRE SE QUIERE MAS”


----------



## pandacba (Ago 11, 2011)

Las diferencias no son sustanciales de alli que alguien hizo un pdf un tanto mezquino y termino poniendo el diagrama del Sansui A80, pero sirve bastante de guia ya que no es en la parte del amplifcador las variaciones


----------



## Juan Pardon (Ago 11, 2011)

Saludos nuevamente!!!
   Sobre el diagrama del SANSUI A-80, este coincide mas con el sistema del POWER SANSUI B-77 o del Amplificador SANSUI A-9 (de los cuales ya comparé la información y los equipos físicamente) …en todo caso la información del SANSUI A-7 podría ser equivalente, esto para efectos de reparación mas no para cambiar voltajes de operación; la información debe ser EXACTA de lo contrario podría “FREIR” mi equipo ya que no sé los niveles de voltaje especificado en cada etapa del propio sistema y por lo tanto conocer la tolerancia que podrían tener todos los componentes del circuito y/o cambios necesarios más allá de los nuevos transistores de poder que podrían trabajar fácilmente con voltajes de +/- 100 voltios o más.
   …Muchas gracias


----------



## AntonioAA (Ago 12, 2011)

Si bien es del A-80 ... no creo que sean tan distintos , el A80 tenia filtro subsonico y entrada para MM/MC .

Suerte


----------



## Juan Pardon (Sep 7, 2011)

Saludos a todos!!!
   En esta oportunidad –Si me permiten y es de INTERES PARA ALGUIEN- me gustaría compartir con esta comunidad mis logros alcanzados hasta la fecha respecto a la modificación de mi amplificador integrado SANSUI A-60, el cual como ya he comentado en anterior oportunidad, vengo modificando con el fin de lograr mayor potencia de respuesta; el hecho es que ya está sonando un tanto MAS POTENTE que cada uno de mis Power SANSUI B-3000 (Para los que no lo ubican, el B-3000, tiene una potencia de salida de 120 Watts RMS por canal con casi nada de distorsión, el cual NO ES DE BROMA) y es que mi SANSUI A-60 ya está trabajando (por ahora) con + y – 80 voltios entre varios cambios realizados. Quisiera subrayar que conserva toda su dulzura y calidad de sonido y NO PRODUCE NINGUN RUIDO EXTRAÑO y como amplificador –siendo este de diseño original un tanto austero- calculo debe estar generando por lo menos unos 250 watts RMS  superando, creo, la expectativa de muchos equipos tanto Nuevos como Vintage
   Pronto contaré -Dios mediante-¬ con el Manual de Servicio original del Sansui A-60 y hasta entonces podré saber el límite del sistema para su modificación.
   Desconozco si alguien comparte esta inquietud por la modificación de los amplificadores pero si alguno posee y conserva de manera especial este Sansui A-60 y está en capacidad de modificarlo, le diría MANOS A LA OBRA  que quedarán MUY SORPRENDIDOS de los resultados.
   Otro de los proyectos que estoy terminando y el cual compartiré luego es un circuito inversor de fase multicanal a fin de invertir señal y trabajar con POWERS GEMELOS (Siempre Sansui) para cada par de cajas acústicas y además un power gemelo en potencia e invertido para mi Sansui A-60 “Mejorado”. Lo cierto que estas travesuras no son muy baratas ya que hay que contar con varios equipos los cuales son además difíciles de conseguir (según mi proyecto) pero con un SANSUI A-60 y un Power SANSUI B-77 como power adicional (Luego de modificarlos e invirtiendo este último) podríamos hablar de una potencia de unos MODESTOS 250 ó 300 watts RMS por Canal, y esto solo en 2 canales (hay que considerar que en BRIDGED se cuenta con un poco mas de poder); PREGUNTO: ¿Quien se niega a decir que no es tentadora la oferta??? ….creo que es barato para el beneficio sobretodo que seguimos en la calidad sabida que tiene Sansui en sus equipos.
   Me despido hasta otra oportunidad, presto a compartir con quien desee los detalles de mi proyecto.


----------



## AntonioAA (Sep 7, 2011)

Muy bueno! ... espero publiques los cambios que hiciste.


----------



## Juan Pardon (Sep 7, 2011)

…Hola Antonio!
   Si te interesa modificar tu equipo Sansui A-60, el cual creo que posees, como lo he hecho hasta la fecha, entonces te puedo indicar la relación de cambios que he realizado para que por ahora te diviertas un poco. Si es así, con todo gusto, y me gustaría saber con qué otros componentes lo complementas tu equipo para sugerirte algunas combinaciones y darle al sonido “UN TOQUE DE BABOR” …como decimos acá.
Saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA (Sep 8, 2011)

Tengo 2 A-60 iguales , Juan , y tengo posibilidad de comprarle a un amigo un A-80 que una vez se le quemo y no se lo repararon del todo bien.
Me gustaria tener las modificaciones que le hiciste.
En uno de ellos tengo los baffles originales Sansui de 12" , cassettera y CD Technics , en el otro un DVD Panasonic,cassettera AKAI 3 cabezas, un sintonizador muy viejo , tambien le conecto la PC . A esos los complemento con el ampli clase D con los subwoofers.
Tambien tengo 2 giradiscos Thorens suizas ... pero las uso poco, no extraño los vinilos.
No falta potencia pero siempre uno busca algo mas ...


----------



## Juan Pardon (Sep 9, 2011)

Hola Antonio!
   Me da gusto saber que no estoy solo en esta aventura y con todo gusto voy a preparar una relación detallada, si lo requieres, de los preliminares, lo hecho y el objetivo final, pero voy a darte algunos adelantos en la presente a fin que tomes acción sobre algunos requerimientos
    El Proyecto de modificación del SANSUI A-60, se basa en MAXIMIZAR  EL RENDIMIENTO DEL EQUIPO  SIN DAÑAR O MODIFICAR EL CHASIS y/o LA ESTETICA DEL EQUIPO, por tal motivo es que hay que hacer las cosas con cuidado …pero tranquilo que ya está hecho!!!
Primero: Desarma todo el equipo
Segundo: Saca una relación de TODOS los Capacitores que trabajen a 50 voltios y Reemplázalos por nuevos de la misma capacitancia pero a 100 voltios, EXCEPTO los capacitores principales de la etapa de rectificación los cuales serán de 10000 uf a 100 voltios (son los más grandes para montarlos en la posición original)
Tercero: Reemplaza los diodos por nuevos de 6 amperios, pero compra 8 unidades ya que instalarás por debajo de la tarjeta impresa un juego paralelo a fin de tener capacidad de 12 amperios y NO MODIFICAR EL DISEÑO  adaptando un diodo puente (esto lo he hecho por que el máximo diodo simple que consigo es de 6 amperios) 
Cuarto: TRANSISTORES:
Puedes trabajar con varios códigos pero dependerá de tu mercado local y SOBRETODO del COSTO
Yo he trabajado el equipo inicialmente con TOSHIBA 2SA1943 y 2SC5200, para los 80 voltios de trabajo  desarrollan un poder que te sorprenderá y sobretodo –Y AQUÍ UN DETALLE IMPORTANTE- por su diseño se instalan como los originales. (Luego detalles sobre la temperatura)
Actualmente los he cambiado por otros SAN-KEN 2SA1494 y 2SC3858 que son de más capacidad. (Requiere instalarlos con tornillos al disipador de calor, trataré de enviar fotos del trabajo de instalación el cual también muestra la adaptación de un disipador adicional y 2 ventiladores de computadora de 3 pulgadas)
Sobre este último par de códigos de transistores, existen también en el formato de 2.6 mm x 2.1 mm como los TOSHIBA y son de la marca MOSPEC (pero no los consigo por acá; esto permitiría una instalación sencilla)
Otros códigos intermedios pueden ser:
2SA1987/2SC5359
2SA1215/2SC2921
2SA1216/2SC2922 …entre varios
Te recomiendo inicies con los Toshiba 2SA1943/2SC5200 (Patean DURO y son de fácil montaje)
Quinto: LO MAS DELICADO: “FABRICAR EL TRASFORMADOR”, que es de donde saldrá la potencia.
Un tiempo atrás preparé (sin saber exactamente el voltaje que lograría al rectificar de Alterna a Continua) un transformador  de 220V a 60-0-60 (alterna) con una salida adicional 0-14 (alterna) …OJO: El volumen del transformador esta en el límite del espacio dentro del equipo logrando una intensidad de algo más de 6 amperios; …GRATA SORPRESA!!!, rectifico en +80/- 80 voltios. Los 14 voltios son para prender el foco de luz que cambie de 8 voltios el original por otro de 12V/5W (automotriz, muy común y PRINCIPALMENTE para rectificarlo a continua con un diodo puente adicional para los ventiladores, controlando la velocidad con un resistor de 15ohm/10W por que el viento se puede oír un poco fuerte.
Sexto: Por último, en estos detalles te recomiendo SIEMPRE ENCENDERLO EL EQUIPO CON LOS PARLANTES EN OFF ya que no tiene protector de golpe; por otro lado el sonido es “IMPECABLE”.
Volviendo al tema de tus equipos, MI OPINION es que este SANSUI A-60 tiene un encanto como pocos equipos tienen incluso de la misma marca, complementándose de manera ESPECTACULAR con componentes de ECUALIZACION, por lo que te recomiendo de manera especial el uso de NO UNO sino VARIOS ECUALIZADORES para lograr la espectacular respuesta que procesa este equipo en particular DESDE SU ETAPA PREVIA.
Te comento: Mi equipo de sonido cuenta con TRES ECUALIZADORES  de DIFERENTE ESPECIFICACION, CONSIDERANDO ENTRE VARIOS ASPECTOS, LAS FRECUENCIAS, ANCHO DE BANDA, GANANCIA y OTROS. Tengo DOS ecualizadores Gráficos “TECHNICS” y UN ecualizador SAE PARAMETRICO y literalmente ESCUHO A MI ANTOJO  una ESPECTACULAR GAMA DE FRECUENCIAS que van desde Graves que mas que oírse se sienten como vibración hasta súper agudos sin dejar de mencionar la gama media que define la naturalidad del sonido.
Pero toda esta experiencia musical, CREEME que depende directamente de la potencia, ya que a MAYOR POTENCIAL podrás escuchar mejor la elasticidad del sonido SIN ESFUERZO y sobretodo SIN DISTORSION, razón por la que cuento con varios POWER SANSUI.
Sobre la fuente de sonido, “a tu antojo”, pero “NUNCA ESCUHES AUDIO COMPRIMIDO ya que con esta ecuación te darás cuenta del PESIMO SONIDO DEL MP3 U OTROS FORMATOS SIMILARES; razón por la que solo escucho AUDIO DIGITAL y/o un BUEN VINILO (que son y me quedan MUY POCOS)
…bueno!!! 
Espero que te sirvan estos detalles para comenzar, no dudes en preguntar  y si olvide algo te lo hare saber pronto; informa sobre tus avances y/o tu opinión al respecto.
…SUERTE!!!
P.D.: Ve de conseguir un POWER SANSUI B-77 (que se ven varios en Argentina) porque de ese sistema sale el POWER GEMELO que te comenté para INVERTIRLO 180º (pero esa travesura es otro capítulo que tengo corriendo en paralelo)


----------



## AntonioAA (Sep 9, 2011)

Muchas gracias, Juan... tomo nota!


----------



## Juan Pardon (Sep 10, 2011)

¡Saludos Amigos!

…Antonio, te dejo algunas otras ideas.

ALGUNOS COMENTARIOS ADICIONALES:
1.-Revisar el buen estado del IC JRC4558 que muchas veces por antigüedad tiene fatiga y es este IC el principal responsable de la señal previa a la etapa de amplificación.
2.-De realizar la modificación del transformador, según lo indicado, la mejor respuesta que logré, fue utilizando los últimos transistores SAN-KEN 2SA1494/2SC3858 (aun que son un poco más caros, son los mejores y vale la pena el esfuerzo de instalarlos propiamente con tornillos, bien centrados en el disipador respecto a la tarjeta impresa, debido a su tamaño),…realmente,  ¡¡¡TIENEN PODER!!!
3.-Reitero que ES IMPERATIVO CUIDAR LA DISIPACION DE TEMPERATURA, de ahí lo importante del uso de DOS VENTILADORES.
4.-Una vez terminado el trabajo, que estoy seguro “Sorprenderá gratamente”, para reconocer propiamente el cambio realizado, es necesario contar con dos cajas acústicas de POR LO MENOS unos 100 watts en CARGA CONTINUA o unos 200 watts Musicales aproximadamente de capacidad a 8ohms y gran calidad, más allá de la marca, con bajos que tengan gran capacidad de movimiento, para que de esa forma se pueda no solo oír sino ver en el movimiento, la “respuesta característica” que tiene el SANSUI A-60 y que otros equipos y/o marcas no presentan, muchas de las cuales he tenido oportunidad de comparar; así mismo con medios y agudos.

…Pero sobre el tema de los altavoces, el cual es MUY AMPLIO y motivo de OTRO DEBATE, eso es relativo al gusto de cada quien; particularmente y reconociendo la GRAN CALIDAD de muchas “Buenas Marcas” (algunas de las cuales poseo), la mejor respuesta que he logrado (según mi gusto), ha sido con cajas que YO MISMO he fabricado (con cálculos propios de volumen y cortes de sonido, sin dejar de mencionar además un prolijo acabado en enchape de madera) pero COMBINANDO diferentes marcas de Bajos, Medios, Agudos y Súper Agudos de calidad

Me despido hasta la próxima, deseando haber podido ayudar compartiendo mi proyecto y con esta mi modesta experiencia en electrónica pero con gran afición al “SONIDO DE CALIDAD” que me motiva a seguir explorando gustoso de compartir con ustedes.

P.D.: Se me hace difícil el envió de algunas fotos del trabajo en el disipador y posición de los ventiladores (creo que es por el peso del archivo), trataré de alguna forma.


----------



## MarianoVina (Dic 27, 2011)

Estimados Amigos de Foro de Electrónica, 
Antes que nada les agradezco por toda la info que brindan en el foro, y  por este post en particular, que realmente me soprende; primero porque  soy fanatico de Sansui, tuve A-40, A-60, A-80, R-7, R-70, y ahora paré  un poco el carro y me estacioné en un AU-417, acompañado por un tuner  T-60, deck SC-5330, DVD Pioneer DV-693, deck Yamaha KX-930RX y bafles  Celestion Ditton 15XR, y segundo porque tocan todo este tema de  biamplificar y triamplificar, que tan buen provecho saca de los sistemas  de audio, y ademas el tema del Sansui A-60, que de todos los que tuve  fue el amplificador que mas me ha gustado, puedo tirarme a la pileta y  asegurar que tiene mas calidez que mi actual AU-417.
La mayoría los he comprado en estados deplorables y me he tomado el  tiempo de repararlos y ponerlos a punto, para usarlos. No pude  mantenerlos todos, ya que para crecer no me quedaba otra que vender lo  actual....

En fin, para no quitarles mucho tiempo, les comento que le conseguí a mi  mejor amigo un A-60 totalmente manoseado, realmente levantar ese ampli  me está llevando mucho tiempo (casi 8 meses) de árduo trabajo! Llegó el  día de encenderlo y surgieron algunos inconvenientes, excepto el típico  humo en la etapa de salida (por suerte!), pero les comento los cambios  que le realicé y la falla que hace.

- Cambio transistores y capacitores de la etapa de potencia.
- Cambio del famoso JRC4558.
- Cambio de diodos en la fuente y capacitores.
- Cambio de red Zobel.

Todos los componentes están denominados con las correspondientes siglas,  pero no son originales San Ken o Toshiba (aludo que esto tiene algo que  ver en los problemas que acarrea el equipo...).

Las fallas son:
- BIAS excesivo en un canal, alrededor de 148mV midiendo en los TP,como  indica el manual. En el otro 0mV, aún corrigiendo el preset.
- A pesar del excesivo BIAS no levanta temperatura en el canal indicado.
- A bajos niveles de volumen suena una delicia, pero llegando a 4 o 5  puntos del pote comienza a distorsionar y nunca pasa los 2W pico  indicados en el VU de leds. Midiendo con el osciloscopio la señal sufre  un terrible recorte.

Inyectando señal y siguiendo con el osciloscopio, e incluso usando como  guía las fotos que cargaron en este post, me di cuenta que habia unos  capacitores y resistencias con orden intercambiados, justo a la salida  del pre. Realizando este cambio hubo una pequeña mejora.
Inyectando señal directamente en la etapa de potencia pude acotar el  problema unicamente a la misma, el pre funciona de 10, así que me puse a  medir valores de resistencias y diodos, cerca del JRC4558, todo  aparenta estar bien.
Teniendo en cuenta que con el R-70 tuve el inconveniente con unos  transistores "fake", que no eran de marca, creo que el problema puede  venir por ese lado, pero aún así me gustaría si me pueden dar una idea  de por dónde debo seguir chequeando, para ver si puedo dejarle a mi  amigo el A-60 como corresponde.

Desde ya, les agradezco de antemano la ayuda que me puedan brindar!

Saludos Cordiales!

Mariano, de Argentina.


----------



## AntonioAA (Dic 27, 2011)

Mi unica experiencia en reparacion de Sansui fue cambiar uno de salida de mi A-60 por otro totalmente fake , y aun asi salio andando hermoso! 

Te comento que para calibrar el Bias , dado el tiempo que tenia el preset , TUVE QUE LIMPIARLO MUCHO CON LIMPIACONTACTO Y MOVERLO DE UNA PUNTA A LA OTRA ... no vaya a ser que te este pasando eso.
Suerte.


----------



## MarianoVina (Dic 28, 2011)

Antonio, 
Muchas gracias por la pronta rta.! Te comento que los presets son nuevos, ya que los que tenía originariamente estaban carbonizados. Eso te puede dar la pauta de los "técnicos" que han manoseado este pobre Sansui y de las veces que se ha incendiado, literalmente hablando....
Tiene muchas pistas dañadas, así que tuve que hacer mucho trabajo extra con soldador, estaño y alambre de resistencias (el de las patas de las mismas).
Voy a cambiar algunas resistencias y algunos capacitores adicionales, que estan en la parte de regulación que alimenta el JRC4558, te cuento luego como fue!

Un cordial saludo!

Mariano.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 28, 2011)

*Acá *tenés el service manual del A-60/80. En los esquemas están definidas las tensiones a medir, pero no dice mucho más.
PD: Tenés que registrarte, pero es gratis y no te spamean ni nada.


----------



## AntonioAA (Dic 28, 2011)

Arriba publiqué el plano ( el mejor de varias versiones que tengo ) y tambien fotos de la placa ...
Si queres mas detalle te las puedo enviar porque las saque con bastante resolución.


----------



## xavirom (Dic 28, 2011)

El circuito de HI FI ENGINE es el que está dando vueltas por todos lados y no corresponde al amplificador., AntonioAA, fiajte que por ejemplo el control de tonos en el esquema está hecho con un operacional, en cambio en el amplificador está en el lazo de realimentación, no siquiera está el espacio físico para el operacional, tampoco corresponde la numeración de los componentes, etc.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 28, 2011)

El esquema de HiFi Engine dice que es para el A-60 Y el A-80, pero este último es el que tiene el control de tono con un A.O. y en el esquema se vé arriba a la izquierda que es el del A-80.
Sin embargo, en las notas previas no parece indicar que haya diferencias grandes entre uno y otro en lo que hace al amplificador, así que muy probablemente sean parecidos (o iguales).


----------



## AntonioAA (Dic 28, 2011)

Profe:
Habras visto que cambian los transistores de salida, supongo que tensiones , el A-80 tenia entrada para MC , filtro subsonico y diferentes VUmeters . El AO tambien lo tiene el mio , no lo entiendo realmente pero esta en el lazo de realimentacion....
Tampoco me dedique a analizar mucho las diferencias... total , anda!

Y como dijo un sabio autodidacta.. "Es lo que hay ... " , pase un buen rato buscando y el esquema es siempre el mismo ( tiene caminos marcados en rojo ) solo que algunos esta mejor el pdf.


----------



## Juan Pardon (Ene 3, 2012)

…¡¡¡Saludos amigos, y que tengan un buen año nuevo!!! 
Luego de un buen tiempo me puedo dedicar a este foro, y encontré que el amigo Mariano Vina tiene el problema del Sansui A-60 que es principalmente la falta de información, si me permiten un comentario, el diagrama del Sansui A-80 que circula en la web, y aun que comparten la misma tarjeta impresa, dista mucho del diagrama esquemático del Sansui del A-60, (SON DOS MAPAS ESQUEMATICOS DIFERENTES) y la diferencia está principalmente en la etapa previa a la de poder.
Mariano, aunque yo he Hecho y Deshecho mi Sansui A-60, varios años atrás cuando todo era original, yo tuve un problema similar, se me caía un canal al mínimo y con pura distorsión, cambié los transistores de salida, solucioné el problema pero al poco tiempo falló de nuevo; descubrí que el operacional JRC4558 fallaba luego de algún tiempo de trabajo, pero en esta etapa no es el único transistor que procesa el sonido; mi modesta recomendación es revisar el resto de transistores de la etapa previa al igual que el resto de componentes, o donde hayan metido la mano, si los han cambiado por otros NO ORIGINALES o YA NO ESTAN, “No hay problema!!!”, tómale una fotografía a la tarjeta, indica los que tengan problema y con gusto te envió la relación de los componentes ORIGINALES del Sansui A-60.
 Saludo tu afición por estos equipos Sansui, y al igual que yo, que soy “Aficionado” a la electrónica de sonido, los colecciono, y soy además de la misma opinión que el sonido del Sansui A-60 tiene un encanto muy particular que lo hace único.
P.D.: Estudiaré tu problema y trataré de ayudarte.


----------



## MarianoVina (Ene 10, 2012)

Antonio,ezavalla, y otros amigos! 
Realmente estoy mas que agradecido con la info! Esta semana (estuve muy complicado de tiempos) seguiré revisando. Ya tengo algunos componentes nuevos que no he cambiado, y los reemplazaré, por las dudas, en especial unos diodos, resistencias y capacitores.

Juan: gracias por compartir toda la info respecto a estos equipos; yo tambien apunto al 4558, en especial porque el que tiene puesto es bien "fake". De reparaciones anteriores me quedó un JRC4558 original, así que probaré con él, a ver si puedo solucionar este problema, ya que no creo que ande muy lejos de encontrar la falla.
Sinceramente que sea Sansui me motiva para seguir adelante, ya que quiero que mi amigo sienta el mismo amor por ese sonido "no integrado" que tenian estos equipos!
Te agardezco, y les agradezco, inmensamente la ayuda para con este tema! Apenas avance les comento como va todo!

Saludos cordiales!

Mariano.


----------



## cais (Ene 21, 2012)

Estimado Antonio, te mando éste, primero para felicitarte por los datos proporcionados con respecto al Sansui A-60, fue mi segundo amplificador, actualmente sólo conservo los recuerdos y el manual; quería pedirte si tenés y podes publicar en el foro, algón circuito y pdf del mismo (alguno que hayas levantado, ya que no es fácil copiarlo de HIGH FI ENGINE y con componentes que se consigan), tengo intención de armar algo similar o igual a aquel fabuloso equipo.Sin más, un abrazo.



Es mi segunda participación, en el foro, disculpen errores y omisiones, recien envié pregunta y solicitud a Antonio y también era para Jaun Pardon; estimado te pido si tenés y queres subir al foro, algún circuito y pdf del pcb del SANSUI A-60, o similar que tengas, ya que no esfacil coipiarlo del HIGH FI ENGINE y los componentes no creo sea posible conseguirlos todos.Este como dije antes fue mi segundo y mejor amplificador en mi epoca de estudiante y sólo cuento con los recuerdos y el manual.Un abrazo y gracias por los datos proporcionados.
…Antonio, te dejo algunas otras ideas.

ALGUNOS COMENTARIOS ADICIONALES:
1.-Revisar el buen estado del IC JRC4558 que muchas veces por antigüedad tiene fatiga y es este IC el principal responsable de la señal previa a la etapa de amplificación.
2.-De realizar la modificación del transformador, según lo indicado, la mejor respuesta que logré, fue utilizando los últimos transistores SAN-KEN 2SA1494/2SC3858 (aun que son un poco más caros, son los mejores y vale la pena el esfuerzo de instalarlos propiamente con tornillos, bien centrados en el disipador respecto a la tarjeta impresa, debido a su tamaño),…realmente, ¡¡¡TIENEN PODER!!!
3.-Reitero que ES IMPERATIVO CUIDAR LA DISIPACION DE TEMPERATURA, de ahí lo importante del uso de DOS VENTILADORES.
4.-Una vez terminado el trabajo, que estoy seguro “Sorprenderá gratamente”, para reconocer propiamente el cambio realizado, es necesario contar con dos cajas acústicas de POR LO MENOS unos 100 watts en CARGA CONTINUA o unos 200 watts Musicales aproximadamente de capacidad a 8ohms y gran calidad, más allá de la marca, con bajos que tengan gran capacidad de movimiento, para que de esa forma se pueda no solo oír sino ver en el movimiento, la “respuesta característica” que tiene el SANSUI A-60 y que otros equipos y/o marcas no presentan, muchas de las cuales he tenido oportunidad de comparar; así mismo con medios y agudos.

…Pero sobre el tema de los altavoces, el cual es MUY AMPLIO y motivo de OTRO DEBATE, eso es relativo al gusto de cada quien; particularmente y reconociendo la GRAN CALIDAD de muchas “Buenas Marcas” (algunas de las cuales poseo), la mejor respuesta que he logrado (según mi gusto), ha sido con cajas que YO MISMO he fabricado (con cálculos propios de volumen y cortes de sonido, sin dejar de mencionar además un prolijo acabado en enchape de madera) pero COMBINANDO diferentes marcas de Bajos, Medios, Agudos y Súper Agudos de calidad

Me despido hasta la próxima, deseando haber podido ayudar compartiendo mi proyecto y con esta mi modesta experiencia en electrónica pero con gran afición al “SONIDO DE CALIDAD” que me motiva a seguir explorando gustoso de compartir con ustedes.

P.D.: Se me hace difícil el envió de algunas fotos del trabajo en el disipador y posición de los ventiladores (creo que es por el peso del archivo), trataré de alguna forma.[/QUOTE]


----------



## AntonioAA (Ene 22, 2012)

Mira mas atras! ... publique todo lo que tengo...


----------



## MarianoVina (Feb 8, 2012)

Estimado Juan, Antonio,
Les comento que finalmente pude descubrir cual era el problema. El resultado de horas de meter mano y de hacer caso al manual de servicio que figura en hifi-engine derivaba constantemente en el problema que les mencioné antes. Como quizás han hecho muchos, hice caso al pie de la letra a este manual, que en definitiva no es mas ni menos que el manual del A-80, y no el del A-60.....
Se me ocurrió cambiar los drivers de la etapa de potencia por unos TIP 31 y TIP 32.... el resultado fué una señal limpia, potente, en todo el rango de volumen, la verdad nunca imaginé que era ese el problema, pero bueno, repito, por tomar en cuenta este manual. Lo bueno es que ya está solucionado y no se imaginan la cara de mi amigo con su equipo andando!!!! 
Si bien el equipo está funcional, y de meticuloso nomas!, me gustaría saber cuales son los drivers originales del A-60, para "intentar" dejarlo lo mas original posible!
Nuevamente quiero agradecerles a todos, en especial a Juan y Antonio, por el expertise que han compartido conmigo y por la buena onda en darme una mano con este querido Sansui.

Un cordial saludo!

Mariano.


----------



## AntonioAA (Feb 8, 2012)

Me alegro muchisimo que lo hayas solucionado y que te haya servido de algo la info.

Te debo lo de los drivers originales para cuando desarme alguno y es trabajoso ya que con los años que tiene estan bastante tiznados.


----------



## Juan Pardon (Abr 9, 2012)

¡Saludos amigos! (Mariano Y Antonio) 
...he tenido unos problemas con mi PC, lo cual por configuración no me permitía conectarme, ya los estoy solucionando, pero lo que puedo hacer por tí, Mariano, es enviarte un e-mail con la relación de los componentes que desees saber su código "ORIGINAL"; es importante que ubiques en la tarjeta impresa (F-3159) del Sansui A-60, su denominación (ej. TR12 o R56).
Si me permiten una observación sobre el equipo en mención, es que el circuito impreso tiene un error de impresion, ...es increible tratandose de la marca, y este corresponde al componente TR-14 que no aparece en la tarjeta pero aparece TR-04; el TR-14 corresponde al transistor 2SB528 ubicado al lado derecho del impreso. El TR04 corresponde al transistor 2SA798 el cual se ubica en la tarjeta F3160 el cual corresponde a la etapa de pre-amplificación en la linea de entrada del PHONO; debo mencionar además que la tarjeta F-3159 viene en dos versiones #1 y #2 con pequeños cambios en la impresión mas no en el circuito; comento esto porque acabo de conseguir para restaurar un Sansui A-60 el cual ha sufrido mucho maltrato en el circuito, y este difiere con el mio en lo mencionado, sin embargo, sobre el error de impresión (TR-14) se dá en los dos.

No puedo despedirme, sin aprovechar la oportunidad de mencionar, "CON GRAN SATISFACCION", sobre mis aventuras en la modificación de mi equipo- asunto que comenté en otro tema de discusión en este mismo foro, sobre instalar en puente mis amplificadores, y pese a haber recibido duras críticas y sinceros deseos de EXPLOSION por parte de algunos y "MUY CALIFICADOS PARTICIPANTES", mi experimento fué un "EXITO" y la potencia simplemente "BRUTAL" ...JA - JA - JA y no hizo PUMMM!!! ...Gracias por su atención y quedo a la espera de noticias hasta la proxima oportunidad.


----------



## nicob (Jun 4, 2012)

hola! soy nicolas, estoy tratando de arreglar un sansui q*ue* me regalaron, segun me dijeron lo conectaron a 220*V*. cuando lo desarme tenia varias resistencias y transistores quemados, y se me esta complicando encontrar los valores. si alguien me pudiese ayudar le agradeceria muchisimo!!

el equipo es un amplificador sansui b77, si son necesarias fotos las puedo subir. desde ya muchisimas gracias!! saludos


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 4, 2012)

Sube algunas fotos de la etapa dañada y quizás podamos ayudarte, creo que por alli tengo el diagrama, así que esperamos tus fotos


----------



## Juan Pardon (Jun 9, 2012)

Saludos Señores.

Coincido con la idea de Ratmayor ya que la información de ese power es muy limitada en la web y el esquemático que circula "NO SIRVE" debido a que está muy borroso.

...Suerte!!!


----------



## POLI (Jun 16, 2012)

Buenas Noches , me presento por aqui para unirme al club de* SANSUI A-60 quemado* , estoy encarando la reparación y mi idea es dejarlo lo mas original posible ya que tenia reparaciones hechas , lo bueno es que el impreso en si no esta muy manoseado , aunque los dos canales han sido reparados alguna vez , me tome el trabajo de dejar el impreso totalmente afuera para limpieza y trabajarlo como debe ser , en principio queria preguntarles cuales son los transistores de salida originales ya que por lo que he estado leyendo el digrama del circuito es del A-80 que es algo mas potente y quizas cambian , le cuento que en mi caso tengo sobre un canal *2SC2581* Y* 2SA1105*  y en el otro canal *2SC2581 *Y *2SA1106 ,  *el otro tema lo tengo en los transistores(drivers) que excitan a estos que en un canal tengo unos que considero originales *2SB528* Y* 2SD358*   y en el otro canal unos que considero cambiados y truchelis BD139 y BD140 , creo que alguien comento por ahi haberle puesto TIP31 Y TIP32 , pero me gustaria que den sus opiniones o consejos de lo que consideran ideal en cuanto a condiciones de trabajo(corriente , tesnion  )  ,velocidad etc .
  Voy a ir coementando avances , y voy a subir todas las fotos que pueda , tengo que reducirlas un poco antes . Gracias por sus respuestas de antemano.


----------



## AntonioAA (Jun 17, 2012)

POLI:
Fijate acá :_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/539404/ _
que publique el mejor circuito y mas visible de los que andan dando vuelta.. y dice los transistores para ambos. 
Suerte en lo tuyo!


----------



## POLI (Jun 17, 2012)

AntonioAA dijo:


> POLI:
> Fijate acá :_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/539404/ _que publique el mejor circuito y mas visible de los que andan dando vuelta.. y dice los transistores para ambos.
> Suerte en lo tuyo!



  Muchas Gracias Antonio , lo habia visto pero como se hablo tanto del tema de que pertenecia al A-80 y algunas diferencias entre uno y otro pense que quizas no eran los mismos , lo quiero dejar lo mas original posible em lo que a sonido respecta y si bien muchas veces en los datasheet pareciera que otro componente es igual o mejor , hay veces que en la practica su desempeño no es el mismo , lo que realmente me tiene preocupado es el tema de los transistores truchos , en el canal quemado encontre un transistor NPN  con una pastilla de silicio 8 x 7 mm algo relativamente grande y el otro PNP con pasilla de 3 x3mm 
  ya etuve investigando el tema y realmente nadie tiene la posta para identificar los verdaderos de lo truchos porque los que truchan estan permanentemente mutando sus componentes , una pagina interesante que encontre habla de que las principales formas de identificar un trucho de un verdadero es *1° *La capacidad entre base-emisor y colector-base  es proporcional a la superficie de la pastilla de silicio empleada, ese es un buen dato si tenemos uno original funcionando (aclaro que es la primera vez que escucho esto) *2°* Ganancia

"Los transistores de potencia originales suelen tener ganancias tipicas  bajas, de entre 60 y 120 dependiendo del modelo. Ademas, los  transistores japoneses originales suelen llevar una letra adicional que  indica si la ganancia de cada unidad es baja, media o alta [ver hojas de  datos de Toshiba o Sanken] 
En cambio, los transistores falsos con pastillas pequeñas suelen tener  ganancias excesivamente altas o excesivamente bajas ya que las pastillas  suelen provenir de transistores de menor potencia con mas ganancia [más  de 150] o de transistores de conmutacion con mucha menos ganancia  [menos de 50]" 
    en este caso habla de que probemos la ganacia del mismo con un simple tester .
*3°* que el calentamiento frente a una misma exigencia es mayor en un transistor "FAKE" como se dice comunmente.

Si bien todo esto no no garantiza nada son buenos tips para llegar a buen puerto , tambien habia pensado en lo siguiente , si para mi ampli necesito 2 canal P y 2 canal N , compro 3 canal P exactamente igules y 3 canal N exactamente igules y sacrifico dos de ellos para chequear la pastilla , si son truchos voy con los que me vedio los 6 transistores y le pido que me cambie 4 o consiga otros , tengo algo de confianza con el vendedor , puede parecer una locura pero quiro dejarlo bien  de una sola vez y no andar renegando o con sorpresas raras.
  Despues subo fotos de ambos transistores  con ambas pastillas de silicio y del ampli , gracias y saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA (Jun 17, 2012)

Lo que decis esta bien , pensa que en estos tiempos SOLAMENTE aca se consiguen truchos , excepto un par de lugares de Baires , no se ahora . 
Por otra parte , existe la REALIMENTACION , que hace que las diferencias se achiquen enormemente, siempre y cuando el tr que pongas sea al menos similar al que reemplazas en cuanto a ganancia y potencia.
Yo queme uno de los mios , por ahi lo dije... y puse uno totalmente fake , ajuste bien el bias ... y salio andando re-bien!


----------



## POLI (Jun 18, 2012)

Hola Antonio , lo de la realimantación lo tengo en cuenta ya que esta justamente para eso , acomodar la señal frente a pequeñas variaciones de multiples variables en juego ,pero me refieria  a que el transistor sea capaz de manejar esa tension y corriente dentro el area segura , te dejo una foto de los transis con los que estaba el canal que se quemo , aparentemente el de la izquuierda era original y el de la derecha no , fijate  lo que me referia en tamaño de pastilla, el de la izquuierda tiene una pastilla de 8x7mm y el de la derecha (trucho) 3x3mm , es la que esta medio orientada en diagonal , yo me rehúso a aceptar que no se puedan conseguir originales o "buenos"  .Tambien dejo una foteli del impreso si alquine necesita algun dato de lo que tengo montado ahora es el momento , tengo tambien fotos en mejor deficicion , los BD139 y 140 decidi por ahora dejarlos ya que sale como reemplazo directo de los que excitan a los de salida , inclusive a priori pareciera que tiene mejores caracteristicas que los originales.Saludos


----------



## Juan Pardon (Jun 18, 2012)

Saludos POLI.

Acabo de ver la notificación de tu problema en mi correo, NO TE PREOCUPES!!! ...prepara una relación de las piezas que consideres han sido adulteradas, segun descripción en la tarjeta impresa, para así poder enviarte la relacion "ORIGINAL" de componentes del Sansui A60, que "NO" es igual al Sansui A80; sobre los transistores de salida que muestras y mencionas, definitivamente no son los originates.
...manos a la obra y espero noticias para ayudarte. 
Suerte en tu reparación!!!


----------



## POLI (Jun 18, 2012)

Buenas tardes Juan ,
                                te cuento que los dos canales han sido intervenidos  en algun momento , ni se me ocurrio enchufarlo solo detape y comencé a quitar buena parte de la tierra que lo cubria , una vez todo limpio fui desarmandoa  hasta tener solo el impreso como se muestra en la foto aora si :
  Canal izquierdo componentes no originales  : transistrores de salida (no quemados) , marca sk 2sc2581y 2sd1105 , los excitadores de estos (2sd358 y 2sb528 - TR11 y TR13) fueron reemplazados por BD139 y  BD140 respectivamente , ademas de esto se reemplazaron dos resistencias una de 220 ohms (r105)  y otra de 4,7 k  (r69)  qu esi no me equivoco son las que dan la ganancia de entrada  la base del  2SA1105 de ese canal , lo extraño aqui que la resietncia de 4k7 la reemplazaron por una de 2k7 quizas para aumentar un poco la ganacia en  la base del 2SA1105 debido a que la ganancia del BD140 es pobre , sin embargo no hicieron lo mismo en la base del 2sc2581. 

Canal derecho (este canal esta quemado) : los dos transistores de salida volados son los de la foto que subi  ,  la PTC 2x0.33 reemplazada por 2 PTC 0.33 x 5w , transistor TR10 volado , este el que mas me preocupa , creo que es el que da la corriente de reposo , econtre un BC546 que puede llegar a andar pero me queda girado y las patas cruzadas , estoy buscando otra opcion como un mpsa42 pero tiene poca ganancia y no si me puede traer problemas ademas siguen quedando cruzdas la patas solo que queda de frente al disipador ahora ,el resto todo ok . 

  Bueno juan, hasta ahi es lo que pude describirte , alguna sugerencia con los de salida y los BD139 y BD140 que reemplazan a los originales (2sd358 y 2sb528) ??  con el TR10 que es *2SC2320* se te ocurre alguno que quede exctamente en la misma posicion de montaje e iguales carateristicas?


----------



## Juan Pardon (Jun 20, 2012)

Saludos Poli.

Hagamos esto muy sencillo, como la lista no es muy corta, necesito me des la relación de las piezas que tengas duda, según la tarjeta, como bien mencionaste, los transistores TR11 y TR13 o las resistencias R105 o R69; mas no el numero o valor del componente. En esto no hay que adivinar ya que se sabe que repuesto “original” debe tener el equipo.

Comenzamos:

Circuito Impreso: F-3159 (código del impreso)
TR15, TR16: 2SC2577
TR17, TR18: 2SA1102
TR11, TR12: 2SD358
TR13, TR14: 2SB528 
TR09, TR10: 2SC2320
TR07, TR08: 2SC1904
R71, R72: 0.33ohm x 2 - 5watt
R105, R106, R67, R68: 220ohm (1/2)
R65, R66, R69, R70: 4.7ohm (1/2)

Debo indicar que la lista que hago mención, corresponde al manual original; y en esto “no hay dudas”. Consigue los repuestos indicados o un remplazo apropiado.

Como dato adicional el ajuste de las Bias es: DC 1.5 mV , entre los extremos de las R71 y R72 respectivamente (disculpa la redundancia, le puede servir a otros)

Creo que con esto puedes dar inicio a una reparación propia. Avisa si necesitas algún dato adicional. …Suerte!!!

Como siempre, me despido de todos los Señores foristas, agradecido por su atención.

…Hasta la próxima!!!



Poli.

Olvidé mencionarte que en la tarjeta impresa F-3159 (del Sansui A60) el TR14 figura como TR04; asunto que describí, en anterior participación en este foro, como error de impresión en la fabricación y lo comprobé en todos los Sansui A60 que poseo.


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 20, 2012)

Juan Pardon dijo:


> Olvidé mencionarte que en la tarjeta impresa F-3159 (del Sansui A60) el TR14 figura como TR04; asunto que describí, en anterior participación en este foro, como error de impresión en la fabricación y lo comprobé en todos los Sansui A60 que poseo.


En algunos Sansui, el primer digito de la cerigrafía indica la etapa y el resto identifica el numero de parte, ejm: TR04 = Q4 Canal L, TR14 = Q4 Canal R.


----------



## Juan Pardon (Jun 20, 2012)

Saludos Ratmayor.
Si creo entender bien el comentario, la pregunta es: si existe dos nomenclaturas equivalentes en el manual ???
...Lo cierto es que la "única diferencia" entre el manual y el equipo es lo que menciono, esto en el impreso F-3159; porque el TR04 figura como repuesto y se menciona en el manual, pero es para otra tarjeta impresa del mismo equipo Sansui A60. (Supongo fué error de cerigrafía en la producción)
El diagrama esquemático identifica cada tarjeta impresa y el manual indica la lista de componentes de las mismas independientemente.
Saludos a todos!!!


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 20, 2012)

todo es posible, en una ocación reparando un amplificador Teac vi un serio error en la cerigrafía que iba mas alla del numero, estaban marcados los pines de los transistores "E-B-C" y uno de los drivers estaban la base y el colector invertidos  luego de quemar 3 transistores finales y detallar la circuitería fue que lo noté


----------



## POLI (Jul 2, 2012)

Chicos , gracias a todos , queria comentarles que el Sansui ya esta funcionando hace 1 semana  , cheque todos los componentes un dia , al otro dia fui a comprar todo , reemplacé y salio todo andando , lo mas critico fue calibrar bias   ya que le costaba tomar temperatura al disipador , la tension la ajuste sobre una  de las R por cada canal en 1,3 1,4 mv creo que aún le falta un cachin mas ya que Sansui aconseja 1,5  lo voy a hacer con mas tiempo ya que no quiero pasarme y volar todo . Probe  al principio con lampara en serie primero de 25w luego de 40W y controlando con osciloscopio que no aparezca nada raro con tono de 1khz , cuando este con tiempo le hago un ajuste mas fino y un barrido para ver como esta respondiendo en todo el espectro , me queda tambien una limpieza de potes ya que el de volumen y algun otro esta con ruido y hacer algo con las borneras de atras que estan hechas m , intente conseguirlas nuevas pero no he tenido exito. En cuanto pueda subo fotos y si puedo ayudar a alguien , que pregunte .
  Una cosnulta mas que producto de electroqimica delta recomiendan para limpeza de potes ?? o algun otro de otra marca ? preguno delta porque me ofrecieron la linea delta. Saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA (Jul 2, 2012)

Me alegro mucho que haya salido ok !
Es un fierro!
Respecto a las borneras , son las de los parlantes? ... lo mejor que te recomendaria es cambiarlas por Speakon , si es que aun se consiguen .
Limpiador? Alcohol Isopropilico , mas barato que cualquier aerosol .
Tambien conviene limpiar los reguladores de bias , me paso que no quedaban estables hasta que los limpié .


----------



## POLI (Jul 2, 2012)

Hola Antonio , fue una  de las primeras cosas que hice limpiar muy bien los presets de carbon que regulaban el bias , solo que con alcohol comun , luego cheque con tester analogico que corriera perfecto sin saltos por las dudas para que no se volara nada , lo que no se si estos se podra y tendra sentido protegerlos de alguna manera de la tierra y humedad ambiente , ya que son tan criticos , alcohol isopropilico compre las semana pasada para hacer un mix con agua destilada y limpiar algunos vinilos asi que tengo , lo que va a ser dificultoso sera lograr introducirlo dentro de los potes , tal vez con una jeringa   voy a ver y despues les cuento , de todas maneras vengo haciendo todo muy tranqui y manteniendo simpre todo bajo control , los conectores speak on me parecen algo grandes para este pequeño ampli , voy a intentar proyectar como quedarian y veremos.


----------



## AntonioAA (Jul 3, 2012)

Los vinilos ... que he limpiado unos cuantos ... te conviene shampú de bebé y una servilleta de papel ... mucha agua ( bajo la canilla ) y secar suavecito con otra servilleta.
Los potes habria que buscar despacito si se pueden desarmar. caso contrario podrias sumergirlos en una cubetita con alcohol.
Lo que me costo mucho fue limpiar las llaves de conmutacion ,estaban negras , las desarmé y casi las rompo pero por suerte quedaron bien .


----------



## POLI (Jul 3, 2012)

Ok Antonio , voy a ir poniendo avances segun corresponda, con la llaves de conmutación no he tenido problemas hasta ahora  , recien  me acabo de enterar que tengo parcial la semna que viene y primero esta la facu , asi que creo que lo voy a agarrar en vacaciones de invierno. Saludos y gracias por los consejos.


----------



## Juan Pardon (Dic 18, 2012)

Saludos amigos.

En esta ocasión ocupo su atención a razón de hacer una consulta técnica; el tema en cuestión es sobre la regulación del “Bias” en un amplificador.

Específicamente en un amplificador Sansui A60, que como lo comentara en este tema anteriormente, es uno de mis equipos que he modificado de manera importante; pues he avanzado con dicho proyecto en él, colocando transistores en cascada (4 transistores San Ken por canal 2SA1494/2SC3858) los cuales actualmente están trabajando con +/- 84 voltios y 6.5 amperios aproximadamente, lo que asemeja la condición de trabajo del Sansui G9700 el cual especifica 200 watts RMS/Canal a 8 ohmios, pero mi duda está (y disculpen mi necedad) en que el Sansui G9700 pide 5 mili voltios de regulación del “Bias” y Yo he regulado mi Sansui A60  en 1.5 mili voltios como de fábrica (funcionando con impecable calidad, realmente muy potente y temperatura controlada).

Aquí mis interrogantes:  

¿Es correcto lo hecho?, ¿Conviene subir dicha regulación?, y de ser así, ¿como se afectaría la performance del amplificador? o ¿este diferencial es especifico para los transistores previos a los de poder y dependen del diseño del sistema, por lo tanto se debe regular según fábrica? …o simplemente ¿qué ecuación define la regulación del “Bias”?

Me gustaría recibir algún comentario de alguien que tenga experiencia en estos asuntos, esto a razón de ampliar mi conocimiento en este tema que necesitaré tener claro, ya que estoy preparando un nuevo y agresivo proyecto de modificación  para uno de mis Sansui A80 (con 8 transistores por canal, unos +/- 100 o 110 voltios y 10 o 12 amperios, y creo que a ese nivel no se tiene mucho margen para errores. (Ya comentare al respecto)

Me despido como siempre agradecido por su atención.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 18, 2012)

La corriente de biass permite que el equipo trabaje en clase "A" durante la inversión de la polaridad de la salida a parlante, este es un punto/momento crítico de todo amplificador clase "AB" ya que es el momento donde aparece la distorsión de cruce.

Un valor bajo de corriente de biass puede permitir la aparición de algo de distorsión de cruce, un valor elevado provocaría calentamiento y un valor muy elevado puede llevar a la destrucción de la etapa de salida.

Si bien se habla mucho de este tipo de distorsión no es algo que se detecte fácilmente a "Oído" y con algo de volumen queda enmascarada.

Un valor seguro (Conservador) de corriente de biass estará dentro de los 40 a 120mA y para ajustarlo aplicas ley de Ohm sobre la resistencia de emisor donde estas midiendo 1,5mV


----------



## Juan Pardon (Dic 18, 2012)

Saludos Fogonazo y gracias por los datos.

Haré los calculos pertinentes y por supuesto seguiré lleyendo mas al respecto para así poder afinar lo mejor posible mi equipo.

...Saludos a todos!!!


----------



## soundwizard1948 (Ago 9, 2013)

Juan Pardon dijo:


> Saludos amigos.
> 
> En esta ocasión ocupo su atención a razón de hacer una consulta técnica; el tema en cuestión es sobre la regulación del “Bias” en un amplificador.
> 
> ...




Hola Juan, paso a darte algo de informacion acerca de como ajustar CORRECTAMENTE el BIAS de un amplificador segun metodos ya probados. 

Antes hago un repaso de teoria en salidas clase AB-B como las del Sansui A-60 que dicho sea de paso acabo de reconstruir uno totalmente volado con exito y sin complicaciones.

En el caso de los amplifcadores convencionales, teniendo la etapa de salida mas la etapa excitadora, a bajas potencias, es la etapa excitadora la que provee potencia a los parlantes ya que se busca que la salida quede cortada para reducir disipacion. Cuando la potencia de salida supera la entregada por los excitadores, al estar los tr de salida en colector comun, estos toman cargo de entregar la potencia electrica a la carga. Es decir, simplificando... a bajas potencias solo trabajan los excitadores y por encima de un determinado umbral que es ajustado por el BIAS, entran los de salida.

Ahora bien, por que es critico que el BIAS este CORRECTAMENTE ajustado y no a un valor arbitrario como solo para que no caliente la salida? 

Simple. Distorsion de cruce a bajas potencias en ALTAS frecuencias! muchos ajustan el bias a muy bajo volumen ecuchando como suena el amplificador hasta que no distorsione, solo que a las frecuencias escuchadas, la etapa tiene mas ganancia. LA verdad de la historia se hace visible haciendo el ajuste con el amplificador en carga resistiva de 4 ohms, un generador senoidal ajustado por encima de los 15KHz y el volumen ajustado al punto que mientras se monitorea la salida en carga, esta no tenaga mas de 1Vpp. Al hacer este ajuste SIEMPRE hay que tener una serie de 300W en la entrada de 220V para evitar que una falla del preset ponga la salida en clase A y cortocircuite la salida.

Repasando:

Pasos para ajustar correctamente el bias

1. conectar el amplificador a una serie de 300W de proteccion 
2. Inyectar un tono senoidal de unos 150 a 300mV entre 15 y 20 KHz a una entrada auxiliar.
3. Controles de tono en plano
4. Conectar una carga resistiva al canal a ajustar de 4 ohms
5. Conectar un osciloscopio a la salida y ajustar el volumen del apmplificador para una salida de 
    1 a 1,5Vpp.
6. En este punto ajustar el bias hasta que la distorsion de cruce desaparezca totalmente.
7. Llevar a media potencia durante 30 minutos y volver a repetir paso 5 y verificar que el bias    
    se mantenga estable y sin distorsion y medir con el volumen a cero la corriente sobre las      
    resistencias de emisor verificando que no esten en valores por encima de 100mA (de estar      
    en estos valores, indicara que el transistor del bias no tiene ganancia suficiente y debe ser 
    reemplazado.
8. Apagar el amplificador, dejar enfriar a temperatura ambiente y repetir pasos 1 a 7 segun sea                     
    necesario.

La razon de porque se debe realizar de esta manera es debido a las ganancias de los transistores excitadores y los de salida que nunca es la misma a 1KHz que a 20KHz. Este procedimiento de ajuste asegura que la etapa excitadora trabaje en clase AB y la salida en clase B asegurando que los transistores no excedan su curva de potencia maxima VS temperatura (curva SOAR) 

Este proceso de calibracion es el mismo descrito por los manuales de service de Crown, Crest, QSC, Peavey... Llevo muchos años reparando y diseñando potencias y es el metodo aplicado por todos los fabricantes de amplificadores para garantizar el correcto funcionamiento de sus amplificadores.

Para los que tienen problemas reparando el A-60, les paso una sugerencia que SIEMPRE me dio resultados: 

SALIDAS: TIP35C/TIP36C (ST Micro) o MJL21193G/MJL21194G (ON Semi)
Gran capacidad de corriente y altisima linealidad a corrientes altas. Alta ganancia VS frecuencia. Alta Ft a altas corrientes de salida.
Cambiar Resistencias de salida originales por resistencias de 0.22R o 0.15R x 5W = Mejor factor de amortiguamiento = mas corriente disponible = mas ganancia dentro del rango optimo de trabajo de la salida.


Excitadores: BD139/BD140 (ST, Philips, ON Semi) Altisima Ft (150MHz), muy alta ganancia y amplia capacidad de corriente (1,5A)
Cambiar las Resistencias de 220R de los emisores a 47R o 56R (mas corriente de emisor = mejor linealidad = mas ganancia en corriente)

Transistor del bias: cambiar por BD139 y recalibrar bias segun pasos anteriores.

Excitador clase A o amplificador de tension: MJE340, BD139 

Por ultimo, No es recomendable usar los TIP31/TIP32 como excitadores debido a la muy baja ganancia y respuesta en frecuencia. estos factores hacen que el amplificador de tension que esta despues del diferencia, quede sobrecargado ya que el excitador clase A debe ver una impedancia lo mas alta posible

Para el A-60 esta combinacion de componentes siempre me ha dado resultados excelentes incluso mejorando la respuesta de las salidas, bajando la disipacion y mejorando la distorsion harmonica, habiendo llegado a bajarla a 0,05% contra los 0,5% de THD originales del manual de service.

Un ultimo punto a destacar. Reemplazar los diodos de la fuente (3A) por Diodos de 6A y cambiar los capacitores de fuente (4700uF/50V) por 8200uF/50V o de ser posible 10000uF/50V
y reforzar con alambre solido de 1mm todas las pistas de alimentacion desde los capacitores de fuente a la etapa de potencia asi como las pistas que llevan la salida a las borneras.

La diferencia es muy apreciable. Agudos mas transparentes, bajos mas solidos y marcados y mas potencia de pico disponible.

Esta reforma la hago en mucho A-60 y todas han sido con exito desde el primer arranque.

Saludos a todos y espero les sirva la info


----------



## hawk1 (Mar 27, 2015)

Hola
me presento, mi nombre es Carlos soy de Santiago de Chile.

mi consulta es la siguiente, alguien conoce algún servicio técnico de confianza y calidad?

ya que tengo un amplificador y tuner T-80 (el tuner anda ok) que me regalaron.
este equipo estuvo guardado 18 a 20 años o mas sin ver la luz del sol en su embalaje original y todo (como si fuera nuevo)

el problema es que al volver a conectarlo funciono bien por 5 minutos y después empezó a fallar.
la falla es como (me imagino yo) corto circuito a la salida porque el indicador de potencia se dispara y chicharrea, el transformador también se nota que trabaja como al máximo cuando esto ocurre.

limpie con alcohol isopropilico todo, aunque no tenia nada de polvo pero igual, 
no obtuve mayor diferencia, a veces suena pero por ratos cortos. (cuando suena lo hace de manera espectacular)

esa es mi duda.

de antemano gracias por sus respuestas. 
toda sugerencia me sirve.


----------



## angelp4492 (Mar 31, 2015)

hawk1 dijo:


> Hola
> me presento, mi nombre es Carlos soy de Santiago de Chile.
> 
> mi consulta es la siguiente, alguien conoce algún servicio técnico de confianza y calidad?
> ...



Parece que algún condensador está mal, o alguna soldadura fria. Revisa la placa


----------



## pandacba (Mar 31, 2015)

si podes toma fotografias para poder ver y tener una mejor idea


----------



## hawk1 (Abr 3, 2015)

disculpen la demora.
subiré fotos enseguida.
(motivos de trabajo)

cuando lo destapé cambie algunos condensadores, revise soldaduras las repase casi todas, limpie muchas veces con alcohol y limpia contactos, sobre todo los potenciometros, pero a pesar de eso el problema persistió igual



tal vez un video mostrando la falla podría ayudar??


----------



## fosforito (Abr 4, 2015)

hawk1 dijo:


> disculpen la demora.
> subiré fotos enseguida.
> (motivos de trabajo)
> 
> ...



La foto primera, la del lado de las soldaduras es muy oscura y no se puede apreciar bien, las dos que les siguen, hay plaquetas que apenas se ven, y las dos restantes no dicen nada, es de suponer que tu tienes conocimientos de electrónica, ¿ tienes multímetro para realizar mediciones ?, sino será muy difícil ayudarte.
chau f

al margen =  parece que este tema debiera estar en = reparaciones de equipos de audio.

chau f


----------



## javierT (Sep 29, 2016)

Hola a todos espero que me puedan ayudar por favor tengo el sansui A-60 y se me quemo un parte de la etapa amplificadora y le cambiaron los compenentes y le sacaron igual a la vez lo intentaron arreglar pero no pudieron y yo tome el equipo y quiero arreglarlo espero que alguien pueda ayudarme adjuntare las fotos para ver si pueden ayudarme a identificar los componentes dañados para poder cambiarlos. Se agradece.


----------



## nasaserna (Sep 29, 2016)

Bienvenido al foro,
ya viste el inicio de la discusión, si le pegas un repasito, puedes adelantar trabajo 
Un Abrazo


----------



## TURBO2017 (Jun 11, 2017)

Sansui a60/a80 service manual


----------



## xavirom (Oct 22, 2019)

Hola, creo que este es el lugar indicado, estoy reparando un A80 y me pasa algo que nunca vi con los potes de control de tonos, son esos que hacen click en el centro, son difciles de desarmar, opté por limpiarlos con ultrasonido. Al margen de esto, cuando los mido entre un extremo y el cursor, indica valores resistivos variables como debe ser, pero al llegar al centro del recorrido, el cursor pierde conexión con la pista de carbón, y da resistencia infinita, me pasa en los 2 potes dobles, o sea en 4. esto es así?


----------



## lindon (Mar 7, 2021)

hola muchachos que parlantes recomiendan para sansui a-80.
o con que parlante salió a la venta... o el combo como salió a la venta y año es?(amplificador, sintonizador, la casetera, parlante, no se tenia toca disco)
gracias....


----------



## AntonioAA (Mar 8, 2021)

Eran los S-50 ... aceptables en su epoca .
El 12" livianito , el medio bastante lindo y el tweeter aceptable ( tira hasta 18 KHz) . El crossover bastante primitivo .
A los mios se lo rediseñe y quedaron muy bien .
En alguna parte lo publique.




El A-80 es viejito pero muy gaucho. Anda bien con cualquier parlante decente .


----------



## ocarbone (Mar 8, 2021)

Hola Antonio, para completar a los S-50


----------



## AntonioAA (Mar 9, 2021)

La ultima version fue con tweeter Peerless creo que de Berilio que consegui por 30 biden en su momento ... un lujo!
Me duro muy poco porque fueron saqueados por mi Hijito ( Me gustaria ser hijo mio ! )
.... asi como un A-60 , bandeja Thorens ....y mejor no sigo

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 9, 2021

Como seran de gauchos los Sansui de esa epoca que ilustro mi humilde setup con el A-60 "operado" para salir al DSP y ampli de la etapa mid-High , con una Clase D chinita para el sub ....

Puede apreciarse tambien un cross L/R diseño de @Dr. Zoidberg  auxiliar ....


----------



## AntonioAA (Mar 9, 2021)

Asi quedo el cross con el tweeter Peerless ....


----------



## lindon (Mar 14, 2021)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Eran los S-50 ... aceptables en su epoca .
> El 12" livianito , el medio bastante lindo y el tweeter aceptable ( tira hasta 18 KHz) . El crossover bastante primitivo .
> A los mios se lo rediseñe y quedaron muy bien .
> En alguna parte lo publique.
> ...


Hola Antonio , muchas gracias por su ayuda.....


----------



## Guillotina (Abr 4, 2021)

Hola, Leí el post completo, porque estoy reparando un A60 y no encontraba los transistores TR15/16/17/18 y el valor de algunas resistencias, que por lo que veo con el esquemas A60/80 no son iguales.
Juan Pardon en este Hilo postea lo siguiente:

"Circuito Impreso: F-3159 (código del impreso)
TR15, TR16: 2SC2577
TR17, TR18: 2SA1102
TR11, TR12: 2SD358
TR13, TR14: 2SB528
TR09, TR10: 2SC2320
TR07, TR08: 2SC1904
R71, R72: 0.33ohm x 2 - 5watt
R105, R106, R67, R68: 220ohm (1/2)
R65, R66, R69, R70: 4.7ohm (1/2)"

Que entiendo son los componentes originales según manual de este modelo (especificamente es el mismo que sube en una foto AntonioAA en Marzo 9  2021)

Les consulto, aunque me parezca difícil la positiva, ¿alguno tiene el manual original del equipo de la foto con el impreso F-3159?


----------



## switchxxi (Abr 4, 2021)

¿ Osea que el manual que subió TURBO2017 en el post #90 no es el mismo del de tu equipo ? Porque ahí aparecen los dos esquemas tanto del A60 como del A80, en la pagina 3 esta la foto de la placa del A60 F-3159 con los transistores que lleva y en la pagina 9 los valores y la referencia de los transistores TR15/16 y TR17/18, por alguna razón cambiados a 2SA1104 y 2SC2579 (¿ reemplazos tal vez ?).


----------



## Guillotina (Abr 5, 2021)

Pido disculpas, si lo había bajado, pero cuando llegué al esquemático no observé con atención. O me confundí con tantos pdf que tenia abiertos de A60/80. Efectivamente es el esquema que necesito. El reemplazo que mencionas, creo que son los transistores de salida del A80. Son complementarios por lo que hay que mantener esa pareja de transistores. O sea, o se colocan los dos originales, o se coloca la pareja de reemplazo que se menciona en el plano.
Muchas gracias switchxxi por hacerme ver el error en mi búsqueda.
Saludos


----------



## AntonioAA (Abr 6, 2021)

Visto el exito obtenido y aprovechando que visité a mi Afortunado Hijo , les muestro el setup que tiene ( todo saqueado a mi ) ....
Bandeja Thorens TD150 andando impecable desde el '70 , Sansui A60 , Eq JVC y los S50 modificados


----------



## deg060876 (Oct 3, 2021)

TURBO2017 dijo:


> Sansui a60/a80 service manual


Primero, quiero agradecer por haber aportado el service manual completo del A-60/A-80, lo venia buscando hace algunos días y solo encontraba el que esta el esquema del A-80.  He leído el post completo, Muchas gracias por todo el aporte. 
Hace poco adquirí un A-60 con frente negro muy bien cuidado, el dueño anterior lo había comprado nuevo (me dio hasta el manual del propietario). Solo limpie el selector de entradas, y pareciera que nunca se cambio un componente. Tendría que medir la tensión de Bias. 
Por otro lado quisiera saber si es normal que tenga una tensión entre chasis y "tierra" (puesta a tierra física de la instalación domiciliaria), este es de 36VAC. Quedo a la espera de alguna respuesta, desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 3, 2021)

deg060876 dijo:


> Tendría que medir la tensión de Bias.


 
El bias no se descalibra solo !


----------



## deg060876 (Oct 3, 2021)

Gracias por la respuesta! Con respecto a la tensión que aparece entre chasis y tierra? Alguna sugerencia?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 4, 2021)

Sin conexión a tierra real , un tester digital de alta impedancia podría medir tensión de inducción que no es relevante.


----------



## deg060876 (Oct 4, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Sin conexión a tierra real , un tester digital de alta impedancia podría medir tensión de inducción que no es relevante.


Si entiendo lo que decis. Lo único que es bastante molesto recibir descargas. Voy a revisar bien si no es una falla de aislación y si es por inducción, realizare una puesta  tierra física del chasis. Gracias!  
Voy a volver a escribir con los resultados. Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 4, 2021)

Por acá hablamos de eso mismo.





						Construyendo un amplificador de museo (Texas de 7 a 70 Watts)
					

Parece que es medio un despelote enganchar los filtros de rumble y scratch, aunque ya tengo ambos PCBs preparados. La cosa sería mas o menos así:  Lo de -in y -out es visto desde el PCB de los filtros y nó desde el PCB del preamplificador. Voy a tener que soldar algunos cables por la cara del...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## deg060876 (Oct 5, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Por acá hablamos de eso mismo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


!Gracias! Muy buena la informacion. Saludos.


----------

